# Question on tanks/mods,



## Spongebob (26/2/18)

If you were a dual user, trying to quit stinkies, which if the following would you buy: 

* Siren RTA 
* Zig RTA, i think thats what they call it? Looks like the inner tube is glass as well?
* Innokin Endura T20 

Flavour is very important, as well as throat hit and portability. If i do get one of the tanks, it will most probably go on me pico. 

I normally vape MTL at around 18 mg, aka @Silver style..... 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/18)

Spongebob said:


> If you were a dual user, trying to quit stinkies, which if the following would you buy:
> 
> * Siren RTA
> * Zig RTA, i think thats what they call it? Looks like the inner tube is glass as well?
> ...



Hi bud, the Zig 18 has flaws that need to be worked on so give that one a skip.

The innokin endura T20 is a pen style device if im not mistaken?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/18)

I have been getting a great MTL vape from my Merlin Mini and Doggystyle 2k16 and no leaking from both attys.
Flavour is pretty decent too.

The skyline also gives a great MTL vape but i feel it lacks in producing a good throat hit .

I recently tried a mates berserker and what a great MTL atty it is with excellent flavour. But he told me that it too has the occasional leak.

My two MTL attys (Merlin/Doggystyle) even though they dont have the best flavour i love them as they have a good balance of flavour and throat hit and dont leak.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spongebob (27/2/18)

Thanks @ clouds ok another spanner in the works? Kayfun or siren?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi bud, the Zig 18 has flaws that need to be worked on so give that one a skip.
> 
> The innokin endura T20 is a pen style device if im not mistaken?



Hi @Clouds4Days - the designer of the Zig18 made some modifications that seems to have sorted out the previous problems of dry hits and leaking. Both myself and @TheV have been testing the changed atty. From my perspective it remains a tricky build - probably not for someone that does not have much experience in building, but once you find the sweet spot, a great rich flavor atty. From my understanding there will be a relaunch in the new future. 




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

